# New build and car parking



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Hi all,

With the wealth of knowledge this forum has I didn't know if you guys could help.

I have put a deposit down on a coach house, it's 2 bedroom with a garage.

I realise the car parking space is defined as something like 2.4x4.8, which is pretty much the size of the garage.

But what are the guide lines/requirements for new builds and parking allowance? Bedrooms vs spaces? 
As I am concerned I have no room to practically use the garage (won't be able to open doors) and also no room outside the property designated to me?

Please let me know your thoughts/opinions and if there is some regulations?


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

This is why I don't like new builds. Sorry that's not helpful. I'm unsure of any laws except the fact you paid road tax and just aren't allowed to block anybody from getting out of their drive. Parking is becoming an increased problem these days and police don't want to know as it's usually a civil matter. Most new builds usually have a Tarmaced area in front of the house don't they or is yours the garage? 

Is it not a piece of Tarmac and a garage?


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Space for each bedroom. Garage counts as a space and parking space is the other.


----------



## shaun1982 (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm in a new build, luckily we can get our two cars on the space/drive on the front of ours. Most other houses have just one space. Even the 4 bed I've been looking at on another development only has a garage & realistically one space I front,although you could squeeze two on


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Depends on who the developer is, not all new builds are bad! I've not long bought a Redrow home and it benefits from lots of private off street parking, as do all my neighbours along with decent space between the houses too!

Some developers like Taylor Wimpey, Bovis really cram the houses in with small plots minimal parking etc to maximise profits.


----------



## shaun1982 (Feb 21, 2015)

The house I've looked at is a redrow Oxford lol


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

The garage is one, I guessed that.
No tarmaced area out the front though.

Barrett is the developer.

If it is 1 per bedroom is this written in any regulations anywhere?


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Look at your local council web site, they should have something like Oxford council does, link below, whereby they have guidelines for developers.

http://www.oxford.gov.uk/Library/Do...tandards for new Residential Developments.pdf


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

I have found this

http://www.sedgemoor.gov.uk/CHttpHandler.ashx?id=12312&p=0

Unfortunately it seems I fall into zone A. Where as 2 bedroom only needs 1 space 
I feel the surrounding area will become a free for all when it comes to parking


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

rich-hill said:


> I have found this
> 
> http://www.sedgemoor.gov.uk/CHttpHandler.ashx?id=12312&p=0
> 
> ...


Is it too late to look at the alternatives as mention above?


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

rich-hill said:


> I have found this
> 
> http://www.sedgemoor.gov.uk/CHttpHandler.ashx?id=12312&p=0
> 
> ...


This happened to a friend of mine who bought a trendy coach house style property came with one space a garage and apartment over the top of garage and arch leading to rear garage area.

Only issue is every house has two cars so in the evenings both footways either side are nose to tail cars parked half on half off footways. You can't get a Pushchair along the path and the refuse wagons struggle to get round the place.

Real shame as its such a nice development aside from the parking.


----------



## apcv41 (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm a delivery driver, new builds are usually always a pain to deliver to. Roads too narrow, not enough off street parking, so what you end up with is ,as said above, cars parked all over the place blocking the pavement. One major reason why I couldn't buy one of these places.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Ours is 3 bed with 2 parking spaces (including the garage) 

We are converting the garage but I have to make another parking space by converting some of the front garden. No loss really but it does rely on having adequate space.


----------

